# Frontier Town



## tubsmb (Apr 24, 2007)

We just got back from frontier town- and we saw a lot of Outbacks. I guess I should have posted before we went to try and meet anyone out there. We did speak with a few campers and told them about this site and they were excited. If anyone was there let me know.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

How did you get a spot??? I tried months ago and they were booked up. We are going to the eagles nest down the street, I hope its decent.


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> How did you get a spot??? I tried months ago and they were booked up. We are going to the eagles nest down the street, I hope its decent.


We liked Frontier Town last year but like you, couldn't get in this year. We're going a little farther south this year to Chincoteague to a place called Tall Pines Harbor. Supposedly it's the best kept secret in the area. I'll let you know. We'll be there for a week starting 7/14. Have a great stay at the nest!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> How did you get a spot??? I tried months ago and they were booked up. We are going to the eagles nest down the street, I hope its decent.


I don't think you are gonna like Eagles Nest. Big open field with nothing else.

You can get into Frontier Town. Be persistent or go to Ft. Whaley 7 minutes west.

I love Frontier Town in the off season. Too many cretins running around on golf carts like they own the place.

You may also want to check out Island Resort. My Webpagelicky.

Tim


----------



## girard482 (Jun 24, 2007)

you need alot of good luck to get a site there in the summer months







I beleive they take reservations up to 2 years in advance. We go down the road to Assateague State park twice a year







Spring and Fall to avoid those nasty mosquitoes. The bathhouses are pretty clean ,it's quite and your a sand dune away from the surf. If you want to make a reservation for an electric site do it a year in advance. Although we never seen any other Outbacks there


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I am trying to get something at Fort Whaley but I am shooting for the 15-22 of July. I am probally SOL at this point. I will probally have to stick with the eagles nest. I am hopeing to spend most of the days in OC. I hope its not too bad their.


----------



## tubsmb (Apr 24, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> How did you get a spot??? I tried months ago and they were booked up. We are going to the eagles nest down the street, I hope its decent.


 We checked out Eagles nest and we probably would not camp there. It seemed to be a little run down. If you notice on their web- they do not have many pictures. The campground was practically empty when we drove thru. Let me know what you think. We have had reservations from year to year. WE were able to make changes to our site the week before we went. Keep on calling- they get cancellatiosn all th time.


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> I am trying to get something at Fort Whaley but I am shooting for the 15-22 of July. I am probally SOL at this point. I will probally have to stick with the eagles nest. I am hopeing to spend most of the days in OC. I hope its not too bad their.


I have never camped in the area before but I worked in Ocean City for 6 summers. I love the area and have driven past Frontier Town many a time. It is always crowded during the summer months. Can't say that I have seen eagles nest but have heard of it. If you are in Ocean City try Soriano's Coffee Shop for Breakfast or lunch, good food and the owners are great.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> How did you get a spot??? I tried months ago and they were booked up. We are going to the eagles nest down the street, I hope its decent.


I don't think you are gonna like Eagles Nest. Big open field with nothing else.

You can get into Frontier Town. Be persistent or go to Ft. Whaley 7 minutes west.

I love Frontier Town in the off season. Too many cretins running around on golf carts like they own the place.

You may also want to check out Island Resort. My Webpagelicky.

Tim
[/quote]
X2 on Island Resort........

We camped there last July and it was only half full.....we had the pool to ourselves most times.

We are going back this year July 21- 27.......

It is still up and coming since it is only 3 years old....but I like the secret!!!

Steve


----------



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

We have camped at FT several times, but never before in the outback. FT is pricey, and crowded, but offers many amenities. Fishing dock, nicely kept decent waterpark free to campers, good sized pool, pavillions with movies and dances at night, kiddie activities, decent mini-golf, carnival rides, shuttle to the boardwalk, etc. They spray for mosquitos (that was weird when we tent camped especially, but I was happy to camp bug free). And it is 5 mins down the road to Assateague ... that's the best part.

I just called last week and got a week in August --- 8/11. The trick was to schedule a full week, which may not be possible for some. I really didn't want to stay a full week, I just got caught up in a reservation frenzy







If anyone else is gonna be there, give us a holler.

We want to do the Assateague State Park, but I worry about how horrible the horseflies can be on the island. I was interested in trying Cape Henlopen SP up near Lewes, but they don't do water or electric







. I have passed Treasure Beach on Fenwick, just north of OC, and I am considering trying there.

So far, our favorite beach camping is Hatteras Island on the Outer Banks, where we have done Camp Hatteras and the Hatteras KOA. The best is 4th of July week when there is a firework frenzy on the beach, that a few might consider not all that safe, but wheee







it is fun!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ft Whaley is full







I guess im stuck at the Eagles nest. The island resort looks nice. Too bad I didnt hear about is sooner. I will have to see how is goes, I plan on spending most of the time in OC.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

We stayed at Eagles Nest for a week a few years ago as newbe campers. It was OK. A bit old. They have a nice pool but that's about it. We liked the close ride to O.C.


----------



## tubsmb (Apr 24, 2007)

[quote name='cooplash' date='Jul 3 2007, 11:16 PM' post='227926']
We have camped at FT several times, but never before in the outback. FT is pricey, and crowded, but offers many amenities. Fishing dock, nicely kept decent waterpark free to campers, good sized pool, pavillions with movies and dances at night, kiddie activities, decent mini-golf, carnival rides, shuttle to the boardwalk, etc. They spray for mosquitos (that was weird when we tent camped especially, but I was happy to camp bug free). And it is 5 mins down the road to Assateague ... that's the best part.

I just called last week and got a week in August --- 8/11. The trick was to schedule a full week, which may not be possible for some. I really didn't want to stay a full week, I just got caught up in a reservation frenzy







If anyone else is gonna be there, give us a holler.

We want to do the Assateague State Park, but I worry about how horrible the horseflies can be on the island. I was interested in trying Cape Henlopen SP up near Lewes, but they don't do water or electric







. I have passed Treasure Beach on Fenwick, just north of OC, and I am considering trying there.

So far, our favorite beach camping is Hatteras Island on the Outer Banks, where we have done Camp Hatteras and the Hatteras KOA. The best is 4th of July week when there is a firework frenzy on the beach, that a few might consider not all that safe, but wheee







it is fun!

/quote]

We camped at Assateague- and it was ok. If you camp at the federal park- the showers are cold....and the ticks are bad. Had to keep checking the kids for them. We camp every year at FT and go to the Assateague beach every day- $10 pass for the week for the carload. If you go in on the MD State park there is a fee per person for the beach....FYI


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Can someone tell me about Island Resort? I went to there webpage and boy do they have tons of rules etc. When you call for a reservation theyhave a huge list of things they want to know and you are to have it ready before you call. I am not so sure I can want to deal with all that but my son leaves for boot camp Aug. 6 and he wants to go to the beach camping for a weekend before he leaves and we need to find something, I was trying came may but they are all booked up it seems. How far is the campground from OC? thanks


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

brenda said:


> Can someone tell me about Island Resort? I went to there webpage and boy do they have tons of rules etc. When you call for a reservation theyhave a huge list of things they want to know and you are to have it ready before you call. I am not so sure I can want to deal with all that but my son leaves for boot camp Aug. 6 and he wants to go to the beach camping for a weekend before he leaves and we need to find something, I was trying came may but they are all booked up it seems. How far is the campground from OC? thanks


Hey Brenda,

We like it there.......they really don't hassle you too badly once you are there. They are just trying to keep things under control, as they are fairly close to OC and the goings on there.

It takes about 15 minutes to get up to OC from the CG. You just run 113 north until you get to 50 again, then cross right over to OC.

We will be making the trip quite a few times over our weeks stay, as my In-laws will be at a Motel in OC the same week.

The best part about Island Resort is that last year, the Cg was only half full (In July) and we had the pool to ourselves most days and evenings. They are only about 3 years old, and yet undiscovered by the masses.
We will be there July 21-27.

Steve


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks steve , we are going to look into it. My sons first choice is to go to knoebles,, we got finally managed to get a spot at lake glory, so I guess we are going there now. But it is good to know about this other CG for the future..


----------

